# Oriental Roller pigeons



## kusbaz




----------



## Skyeking

Lovely birds!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kusbaz

Thanks Trees Gray


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Kusbaz and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Your birds are gorgeous! Thank you for the pictures!

Terry


----------



## kusbaz

New oriental roller pigeon site

http://kusbaz.net/index.php


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon

Nice birds! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fever

I'm so jealous of everyone with pure black pigeons... they're absolutely beautiful! The calico ones are really nice too though. You have a great flock!


----------



## Grim

Calico? You mean almond?


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Gorgeous! Your almonds are especially nice and so is that cream bar.


----------



## ezemaxima

Very nicebirds you got. At first glance, i thought the middle pigeon was a bantam chicken.


----------



## jbangelfish

*They are neat birds*

Oriental rollers have the best almond color of all breeds. Or at least they used to. Many have improved over the years.

Their high tails and low wings give them a very distinctive look.

Bill


----------



## bluecheck

Kusbaz, where ARE you from? Those are some really fine Orientals. I've raised them for the past six years or so, and I really love those grizzles as well as the red. A lot of the reds here have gotten washed out in color over the past fifteen years or so and yours looks very nice. I'd really like to see if the tail is as dark as the rest of the bird appears.

Frank
*
I'd also like to get permission to use some of your shots on our club website. I try to show Orientals from around the world as well. http://www.angelfire.com/ut2/uora/index.html*


----------



## kusbaz

bluecheck i am turkish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzf-Eh0gTho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giJuZvHbi6k


----------



## windmill Ranch

Do you have any for sale? [email protected]


----------



## kusbaz

Bu Videoyu izlemek icin Tikla


----------



## kusbaz




----------



## kusbaz




----------



## kusbaz




----------



## becege

*Oriental Rollers*

I love the Orientals. They are the only breed I raise. I fly only the cock birds and find that they perform best in kits of 3 to 6 birds.


----------



## Chilangz

Gorgeous birds.........Thanks for sharing


----------



## doveone52

Wow! I LOVE the grizzles!


----------



## pigeon jase

your birds are rippers , i do like the breed alot ,


----------



## tipllers rule

nice birds but whats the diffrence betweeen oriental rollrs and lets say birmingham rollers


----------



## aslan1

Kusbaz,

You have beautiful birds!!!!!!!


----------



## sunwater

thay are so beatiful you are so luck i'm jelesi can't even spell it right


----------



## kusbaz




----------



## egpigeon

Very nice birds


----------

